# Hyatt Pinon Pointe - Sedona



## hcarman (Mar 7, 2014)

We own several Marriott Platinum and Gold weeks.  In years past we used to see 2 bedroom Pinon Pointe units on Interval with frequency - usually about 6 or 7 months out (to be expected with Hyatt).  In fact, we never saw one bedrooms or studios available. 
This year I am seeing mainly studios, and apparently they have also just released some summer one bedrooms.
I  know the trading power of my units hasn't changed?  I wonder if this has to do with Hyatt getting closer to selling out in Sedona?  Has anyone else noticed this over the past year?  Just curious.


----------



## tschwa2 (Mar 8, 2014)

Usually right around the same time Sedona is deposited by Hyatt there are some summer Texas ones too but I haven't seen anything beyond June 3 and that was quite a while ago.  Maybe in the next couple of days some will show up.


----------



## mdurette (Nov 5, 2016)

My II confirmation reads unit 1122.  I'm looking at a resort map, but they all have 4 digits numbers that start with a 5.

Does the II unit number mean anything???

Disregard- I was looking at a map for a different resort all together!!


----------



## BJRSanDiego (Nov 5, 2016)

mdurette said:


> My II confirmation reads unit 1122.  I'm looking at a resort map, but they all have 4 digits numbers that start with a 5.
> 
> Does the II unit number mean anything???
> 
> Disregard- I was looking at a map for a different resort all together!!



Unit 1122 is a few buildings to the west of the lobby.  Not a bad location.  The maps that I can see on-line don't all start with a number 5 and are not all 4 digits.  So, look to see if you can find a better map.  I've been in building 8 and 9 a few times.  I usually get the exact room that is on my confirm -  - it is a Hyatt thing.  

On the OP, I had seen 2 BR units show up on ii for Nov, Dec and January.  But hadn't seen smaller units.  Also, it seems like there is nothing showing right now.


----------



## lizap (Nov 5, 2016)

I was told by Hyatt units are NOT assigned until shortly before check-in.




mdurette said:


> My II confirmation reads unit 1122.  I'm looking at a resort map, but they all have 4 digits numbers that start with a 5.
> 
> Does the II unit number mean anything???
> 
> Disregard- I was looking at a map for a different resort all together!!


----------



## melissy123 (Nov 6, 2016)

I believe both of the previous posters are correct  The following has been based on my experience and what I've been told by Hyatt. The one bedrooms and studios are assigned randomly no matter what your unit says in Interval. The two bedrooms are different and you should get what is on your II confirmation.  One of the TUGG reviews for this resort had a lovely explanation about unit numbers.


----------



## BJRSanDiego (Nov 8, 2016)

melissy123 said:


> I believe both of the previous posters are correct  The following has been based on my experience and what I've been told by Hyatt. The one bedrooms and studios are assigned randomly no matter what your unit says in Interval. The two bedrooms are different and you should get what is on your II confirmation.  One of the TUGG reviews for this resort had a lovely explanation about unit numbers.



Yes, this was my experience. With 3 out of 3 Pinon Point exchanges I got the same unit as was on my confirm.  I asked about the chance of getting moved to a different unit an was told that I was given the unit that was relinquished and it was not possible to move me unless the assigned unit had a problem.

When I went to Hyatt Highlans Inn (Carmel) we also got the same unit number as was on the confirm.


----------

